# Looking for referrals!!



## hunterswife3 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello, my husband shot a nice buck this past hunting season. And I am looking into getting it turned into a European mount (just the skull and antlers) as a surprise. Anyone have any idea where or who does them around Menominee County in the UP (travel limit is Green Bay WI-Eskanaba MI)? I dont even know where to begin looking. Any help is appreciated


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

There's a high school teacher here in the Marquette area who creates European mounts by using dermestid beetles. He's done a couple for me and his prices are very reasonable. He can include a nice wooden plaque also if desired.

If you're interested send me a PM

BTW Welcome to the site!


----------



## Off the Beaten Path (Mar 8, 2013)

2043 Orchard St
Marquette
(906) 360-3131


*Everson Trophy Mounts LLC*


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm sure you dont want to ship the head out, but I'd be willing to do it for ya, if you shipped it downstate. I can also make a wood plaque for you if that interests you. Price includes shipping.
http://www.headhunterspecialties.com/deer-plaques.html


----------

